
Pony Programming Language - samuell
https://www.ponylang.org/discover/#what-is-pony
======
samuell
I see there's a playground [1], and a pres video from this year's curry on
conf [2] available.

[1] [http://playground.ponylang.org/](http://playground.ponylang.org/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGDSnOZaU7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGDSnOZaU7Y)

EDIT: Oh, and got awesome help filling out its details in our crowd-sourced
favorite statically compiled languages list:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BAiJR026ih1U8HoRw__n...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BAiJR026ih1U8HoRw__nzbCSFnnHicWrjxpW5l6-O3w/edit#gid=0)

